# stingray wheel 36 spoke kickback



## Master (Aug 8, 2019)

...pretty confused on this one. I understand 36 spoke wheels were used on 63's and early 64's so is it an early 64? it is center stamped and double knurled...


----------



## mcmfw2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Looks like a built up wheel... 2 speeds appeared late in 64 on Stingrays...does your front fork have a caliper brake mount?


----------



## Master (Aug 9, 2019)

mcmfw2 said:


> Looks like a built up wheel... 2 speeds appeared late in 64 on Stingrays...does your front fork have a caliper brake mount?



I bought the wheel alone and put it on one of my bikes, so I do not know what it originally came on..


----------



## Superstocker (Aug 13, 2019)

Master said:


> I bought the wheel alone and put it on one of my bikes, so I do not know what it originally came on..



I'm relacing a 36 spoke s2 wheel  with a 2 speed hub ( the hub didn't come on this wheel ) and I'm trying to find the correct spoke length. If you could help me out with that  it would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Tomschwinning#1 (Sep 6, 2019)

7 5/8


----------



## Superstocker (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for the response, it's appreciated..............Bill


----------

